# RK Tuning



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Just some thoughts of my recent visit to Ron @ RK Tuning.

I've owned my R32 for only a few weeks and belatedly took the car for an inspection and some other basic things to be sorted out. I bought the car knowing that the spec had been exaggerated and that the vendor had taken advantage of my keeness to buy my first R32 GTR. You pay your money and make your choice!
I ordered some DBA brakes over the phone from Michael with the Ferodo DS2500 pads which was a very straight forward process, much like the rest of the visit. One thing that was clear from the first phone call was that this was a no-nonsense company, so no 'spiel' and banter to push certain products. Great!
I travelled down the 115 miles to Ron's secret hideaway premises( anyone who's been there will no what I mean) and was welcomed and offered a cup of tea! Simple, but I've had a much less civilised response from dealers where I've spent £30+K and those buggers charge £70 per hour as well! 
The brakes were fitted by Michael who very quickly identified that there were several things that were different to the information I was told when buying the car. No real surprises but lovely to get the piece of mind all the same. 

Overall the service was excellent. Very helpful people who were more than happy to answer lots of stupid questions that they must have heard a thousand times before. Their rates were very reasonable and I can happily recommend them. No bull, no fuss. 

Cheers

Stu


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

lol, at secret hideaway

i drove past his entrance, only to find the roads a dead end.

didn't help i had my firend in tow and we had to back all the way up, with horses coming the other way

lmfao

can't fault Ron though, proper diamond

mook


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

I also drove past the secret turning and headed for the woods.....lol.

Glad you got on ok stu.........the gtr sounded nice rumbling past my lorry on the A11 :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Glad to hear that Dan. We'll have to have a swap for one of our drives out, that way I can hear what mine sounds like and you can see your car flame :smokin:


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

I get most my hard stuff done there!! Ron and Micheal are top guys!! Helpfull and gives good advice, and not push a part for the sake of selling something...


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

id recommend them to anybody, took my first r32gtr there to have his stage 1 chip fitted and a boost controller (which i didnt buy from him but he was more than happy to fit) and they were great, cause i lived a coupleof hours a way they didnt mind me staying most of the day while they did it and didnt mind me peeringover there shoulders being nosey while they were working!!

Rons a top bloke and i hope things go well for him with his new setup


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ive just got back from having a Blitz Nur Spec exhaust fitted

Michael and Ron are top banana

mook


----------



## stcos85 (Mar 4, 2005)

Just had a complete engine rebuild carried out by Ron/Michael and couldn't fault their work. I am a bit of a novice when it comes to these engines and they were more than willing to explain anything to me that I asked.

I would reccommend them to anyone.

Steve


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> Ive just got back from having a Blitz Nur Spec exhaust fitted
> 
> Michael and Ron are top banana
> 
> mook


I think that( the exhaust) was the one that came in whilst I was there. Happy with the noise?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

stuartstaples said:


> I think that( the exhaust) was the one that came in whilst I was there. Happy with the noise?



too right i am. Its very loud, but not too droney (well maybe a little lol)

finally i can really hear the engine too, which is what it's all about i reckon.

looks incredible also

http;//www.mookistar.com/blitz.jpg (img tags won't work)

well chuffed

mook


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Car is in there at the mo, having a polishied inlet manifold, AVCR and some Samcos fitted.

They have done pretty much all the work on my car and as others have said, top blokes. Micheal if you read this, have fun with the heater hoses mate....


----------



## radicalradam (Jul 19, 2005)

*RK TUNING PRAISE................*

Just to add my 2p worth.................

Since getting my GTR32 I've had a few probs, nothing really major, but even so a few...........Ron and Michael at RK have been nothing but great, always willing to spend time with you on the phone, sending parts to me super quick, and then doing a great job on the car when it went in for shockers, airflow meter, and general check over etc. I'm sure Ron's sick of hearing my voice saying 'how does this fit?.......or 'what's the trick to doing this job?........etc etc.

But so far he hasn't sent the boys round to silence me............yet!!!!

Well done guys, keep up the patience levels please, I'm sure there'll be a lot more of those calls yet!!!!

If you can, go to RK, they really are like 'old fashioned' enthusiasts who obviously care about their customers, and personally that speaks volumes to me. 

Even if it is a b&%%ard journey for me to get to them!!!!!

That's it.

RR


----------



## Eagle Eyes (Aug 24, 2002)

radicalradam said:


> If you can, go to RK, they really are like 'old fashioned' enthusiasts who obviously care about their customers, and personally that speaks volumes to me.


Couldn't agree with you more. 
Had my turbos replaced there and the work is impeccable.
They are very open with what they do to your car.
They do share your enthusiasm.


----------



## radicalradam (Jul 19, 2005)

*another satisfied bloke*

Just to say, again!, that after Ron did his thing with my R32 it's been a different car, better different.............and it wasn't ridiculous money either.

Thanks matey.

And to anyone out there who needs a good Skyline garage, you can't go far wrong with RK Tuning.

Keep up the good work.

RR


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

yep thanks Ron  
had a new clutch fitted and service, car runs sweet!
fast car were there yesterday doing a photoshoot of the red beast while i was picking up my car hehe  apparently they been pestering him!
FC: so this got an rb26
Ron: no rb30
FC: huh, wos dat den?

anyway, RK will have my car back next april after bonus time for some goodies

Woo


----------



## BigLT (Feb 22, 2004)

Do RK have a website now?

Liam


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

www.rktuning.co.uk

i think


----------



## BigLT (Feb 22, 2004)

er.... oh yeah! Sorry, I swear it wouldn't work for me last time I tried.

thanks

Liam


----------



## slaphead (Sep 11, 2005)

*Thanks Ron*

I had some work done by Ron a few weeks back - a couple of weeks back the car developed some nasty air/fuel related issues which were diagnosed in Norwich, one of these was a cracked angle adaptor on the front turbo.

To cut a long story short - I was having trouble locating one - so I phoned Ron and he came up trumps - it arrived today - he wouldn't hear about taking anything for it - absolutley top bloke.

I recommend RK to anyone - customer service 2nd to none


----------



## kevo (Dec 27, 2004)

Anyone know what Ron`s telephone number is please.....????
Cannot find it anywhere....Kev.


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

01702 557 124

It is on their website: RK Tuning

S.-


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

01702 557 124


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Lol at secret hide away. 

I got lost and went to the end house to turn around and had a old lady have ago at me  lol


----------

